# Bluetooth streaming volume



## TesLA3XL (Sep 25, 2016)

My wife streams SiriusXM via her iPhone X in her M.3.

Seems the volume is maxed out at some point much lower than expected & the sound coming out of the 3's speakers & volume 'button' has to be turned up a lot.
Then when we leave the car & turn BT off, the streaming slacker audio is BOOMING based on the above BT settings!

Any suggestions on what we can do to make the sound more normalized aka louder across both BT & Slacker streaming?


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Turning your phone volume to max is all you can do


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

TesLA3XL said:


> My wife streams SiriusXM via her iPhone X in her M.3.
> 
> Seems the volume is maxed out at some point much lower than expected & the sound coming out of the 3's speakers & volume 'button' has to be turned up a lot.
> Then when we leave the car & turn BT off, the streaming slacker audio is BOOMING based on the above BT settings!
> ...


when you are streaming via bluetooth the volume you hear is a combo of the phone's volume AND the car's volume. What I do is, when the phone is connected, I max the phone's volume and then adjust via car. Don't worry, the phone "Remembers" the setting for the car, so when you disconnect the phone volume goes back to what you had it set. It also remembers to max out when it re-connects to the car


----------



## TesLA3XL (Sep 25, 2016)

Hugh_Jassol said:


> when you are streaming via bluetooth the volume you hear is a combo of the phone's volume AND the car's volume. What I do is, when the phone is connected, I max the phone's volume and then adjust via car. Don't worry, the phone "Remembers" the setting for the car, so when you disconnect the phone volume goes back to what you had it set. It also remembers to max out when it re-connects to the car


Thanks for that bit. I'll give it a try!


----------

